# Zugschieber + KG-Rohr kleben?



## Platin (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo!


Habe vor mir einen Valterra 110mm Zugschieber liegen.
Das KG-Rohr wird in die Muffe des Zugschiebers gesteckt, aber ich sehe dort keine Gummilippe oä., daher meine Frage:

Sollte ich zur Sicherheit das eingesteckte KG-Rohr noch umkleben/abdichten?
(Ich hätte noch Innotec Adheseal und Aquariensilikon da.)


----------



## Olli.P (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber + KG-Rohr kleben?*

Hallo Thorsten,

Ja!!

Ich habe meine Zugschieber im Inneren des Pumpenschachtes mit Innotec eingeklebt. ( Die liegen eh immer im und unter Wasser.)

Alle anderen Außerhalb vom Wasser sind mit Tangit verklebt.


----------



## Redlisch (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber + KG-Rohr kleben?*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe meinen 110er Zugschieben --> KG-Rohr ebenfalls mit Tangit verklebt.

Hält und ist dicht.

Axel


----------



## jochen (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zugschieber + KG-Rohr kleben?*

Hi Thorsten,

du mußt den Schieber verkleben,
ideal ist dafür wie von meinen Vorschreibern schon empfohlen Tangit Kleber,

du brauchst allerdings dazu noch Tangitreineiger, Aceton oä. zum Vorreinigen der Klebeflächen.


----------

